# Indicador de secuencia trifasica



## Luisita (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola,

A cualquiera que me pueda ayudar...

Soy estudiante de ingenieria electrica y necesito el circuito de un INDICADOR DE SECUENCIA TRIFASICA, si alguien sabe en donde puedo buscar, o explicarme, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Como soy nueva, no se como funciona esto, pero me gusta mucho la pagina.

Gracias


----------



## lhuenchual (Mar 26, 2006)

hola 
te envio archivo adjunto con un diagrama, el cual fue bajado de la siguiente pagina: www.electricoweb.com
en el digrama salen unos transistores TUN, los cuales son NPN universal
Espero te sirva


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

lhuenchual dijo:
			
		

> hola
> te envio archivo adjunto con un diagrama, el cual fue bajado de la siguiente pagina: www.electricoweb.com
> en el digrama salen unos transistores TUN, los cuales son NPN universal
> Espero te sirva



Una preguna relacionada con corrientes polifásicas, cuál es el símbolo de  una fuente de corriente Bifásica???

Eso sería es que lo ocupo para un diagrama, tenía pensado poner 2 símbolos de CA normales y donde se unen los 2 decir que es el neutro y los extremos que no se conectan que sean los vivos.

Saludos y gracias


----------

